# Wildcat 12/20/12



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone going?  They've apparently gotten 2 feet of snow in the past couple of days.  Figure I'll head there and enjoy it before the world ends on Friday.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2012)

smart ..... man i'd love to go but xmas prep is in full swing at our house. We are already cooking for next week's meal.


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2012)

DHS, I'm working on taking Thursday off (fingers crossed).  Shoot me a text when you get up.


----------

